# Dog was spayed last week, does this incision look infected?



## The4thMan (Mar 22, 2017)

My wife had many dogs growing up, but they were always males. So here we find ourselves with a 1 year old female that we just had spayed. We are doing our best to keep her from running around and acting crazy, but she has a lot of energy. We are starting to worry that this incision is infected. There is inflammation and redness around the incision and one nipple, and the stitches look a little looser? Thank you!


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

That would be a question best asked of your veterinarian.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Hiraeth said:


> That would be a question best asked of your veterinarian.


This and only this.


----------

